# ATSF pulling Frisco Caboose



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

How much of the space time continuum would I be breaking if I had an ATSF steam train pulling a Frisco caboose? 

On a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being "it happened" to 10 being "you might as well say the dinosaurs built Stone Hendge", where would a Frisco caboose being pulled by an ATSF be?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Around 6 or 7?


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Good enough for me!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Probably closer to 8 or 9.

Cabooses didn't interchange, and in that time were actually even assigned to specific crews. So you really wouldn't see a Frisco caboose on the Santa Fe.

Really the only way this would be possible would be if Frisco was renting or leasing the Santa Fe engine for some reason, but the caboose could really only ever be on a Frisco train.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

...8 or 9, huh?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe they stole it?


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe they stole it?


HA! I'm gonna use that line if I ever run into a "rivet-counter". :laugh:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The PRR borrowed some SF Texas Types locos, so you could say the the Frisco borrowed some SF power as well.


----------



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

Youd be better off saying that the Frisco was using ATSF power and their own caboose, rather than the ATSF using a non-revenue car from another railroad.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I settled and bought a red lionel ATSF SP type on the bay for $1. Thought for some reason I like the orange frisco cabeese. Think ill still pick one up and just say they stole it.


----------

